# Reel Safety Lines



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I finally got around to making some safety lines for the reels on the boat. The Captain is an Auburn fan. 360lb SS biner and 4' of doubled 550 cord. The safety line doubles back on itself around a rail and the biner goes on the reel stud. I saw the price that Bass Pro is selling for the ugliest version ever of these and about passed out. If anyone wanted some in the future i could make some for $12-$15 a piece. Your choice of colors. But for now i just wanted to share. It was a fun project.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Really like those. 

The colors, not so much. What does the other end look like.....just a loop?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks. Solid loop.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY COOL!

Jim


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I was playing around with some new ways to tie these last night and the ends have solid loops now. I feel like this will increase the strength through the entire lanyard to 100% of the 550 cords potential.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would want some..! I have all kinds and I really like these..


----------

